# Thoughts on Pessoa Saddles



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

My mom surprised me by getting me a "new" used saddle the other day. It is a Pessoa. It is gorgeous. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it. It was just recently re-flocked too. It fits my horse perfectly. I still have it on trial as I want to ride in it a few more times before deciding. 

What are everyones thoughts on these saddles. The brand particularly, not so much the saddle I am looking at. Thoughts on the brand pleasee!!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I have never owned one, but looked at several when saddle shopping at different times. The old Pessoas are supposed to be fantastic, but there are some complaints about the new ones. I've noticed that a lot of newer models seem to have problems with stitching and other areas where it looks like panels or knee pads are starting to seperate. Check out horsetackreview.com for reviews on all the different pessoa models. 

But, if you like riding in it, it fits your horse, and seems to be in great shape, then it sounds like you have a great present!!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in the lehigh valley too!!

thanks for the info! not to sure when this saddle was made, think the date is stamped on it somewhere?


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmmm, there's probably a serial number on it somewhere under one of the flaps. There's usually a way to tell the date it was made from that. Bucks County Saddlery or Rick's might know how to read Pessoa's serial numbers.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got it at Bucks County actually. When I go back next week to bring in all my old cruddy tack for consignment Ill ask them.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have any personal experience with them, but several of my friends own one. They all look nice, but they don't seem to hold up well. A couple still look great, but some others, have very soft leather that rubs easily. The seat, all the way down to the flap has discoloration from rubbing off. It's not noticeable when your riding of course, but still...

But it sounds like you got a good find, and overall Pessoa is a respected brand, so I hope yours lasts!


----------

